# Bow hunting in the rain?



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I'm going back out there this weekend but the forecast isn't looking good!!! What do I need to protect myself as well as my bow? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

With new technology you should be ok. I can't go because I shoot feathers on my arrows, beaver balls on my string and fur on the shelf of my recurve.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

If it is a light rain or a mist, it can be good hunting as the animals tend to move well...IMO.

I also shoot feathers, but you can spray some hairspray on them, or they make a powder that makes them pretty water resistant. Normally my feathers are good until they are shot the first time or you touch them. You can also put a baggie over them.

I have a quality rain suite that I wear when it looks like rain. It's a little noiser than cotton, but if it is raining there is enough noise from that to get away with it, most of the time.

The thing I think about most, is that the rain will wash away the blood trail. If it is raining or rain looks close, I will take only a very close (I always shoot close anyway) perfect shot....and have on occasion, even passed because of this. 

I won't hunt in a down pour, as it is no fun and the animals don't move anyway.

Just dry your stuff off when you get done and you will be okay, as far as equipment goes.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

If you are hunting from a blind, I would say hunt away. 

If it's raining I rather sit at home and watch football  Hunted before in the rain with my bow sitting in a tripod. Never again!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Last year (and this year) I sat in a wet bow stand for a week and one night at the trailer when I called home, I told the wife, I didn't want anything for Christmas except maybe some "BoneDry" camo. When I got home, the full suit was hanging in my garage. It is waterproof and quiet, but not comfortable in 80-90 degree temps. I also installed one of those square tree umbrellas over my tripod. It works until the rain blows sideways, then I head for the trailer or my gun blind till it stops.

Make sure you lube any carbon steel components on your bow with gun grease before hunting. I didn't and even after drying it post-hunt, noticed flash rust on various parts on my True-glow sight and at the cams. 

Your better luck will likely be before and after the rain. Ours moved well during both of these times and nothing moved during the heaviest rain. I'd be there again this weekend, but gotta earn some green at home before gun season. Good luck!!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Chunky said:


> If it is a light rain or a mist, it can be good hunting as the animals tend to move well...IMO.
> 
> I also shoot feathers, but you can spray some hairspray on them, or they make a powder that makes them pretty water resistant. Normally my feathers are good until they are shot the first time or you touch them. You can also put a baggie over them.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

amoxicillin?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If it's pouring down rain when I get up I don't go.

If it's a just drizzling I go.

I've been in a popup on many occasions when it wasn't raining when I got there but poured down rain while I was hunting. On almost every occasion when the rain stopped the deer started moving.

TH


----------

